# Teacher Postgraduate - Sozhou



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for a teaching job in Sozhou and they quoted me below thw salary and benefits.
Could someone please comment if enough to live by for a single person? Thank you.

Salary: RMB10000/m (CAN$2000/m after tax)
Benefits: (RMB2000/m=CAN$400/m accommodation;
RMB8000/year=CAN$1500/year Flight fee
Insurance


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

2000 for rent seems a bit low for decent housing, 10k income is more then enough.
If you book flights upfront, you should be able to get a round trip for 4-5k RMB.


----------



## romols (Jun 29, 2015)

I think you should get at least 30% more for this job. Furthermore renting a decent little appartment will cost you between 3000 and 5000 RMB per month, plus eating, outing and eventually saving a little money for clothing will totals more than the 10000 offered monthly.


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

cschrd2 said:


> 2000 for rent seems a bit low for decent housing, 10k income is more then enough.
> If you book flights upfront, you should be able to get a round trip for 4-5k RMB.


Thank you. I agree the housing is a bit low.


----------

